# Camera force closed and music player not working



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

So I flashed my wife's charge with the all in one updater and everything seemed to work ok but now the music player says that there isn't enough memory and the camera force closes. Any ideas what's wrong?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

No one has any idea?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jdunne (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you wipe/factory reset before flashing? Did you wipe Dalvik?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes and yes...I also cleared data for the apps. They (well at least the music player did) work for a few days after updating...then they just stopped.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

The music player also force closes for me on Infinity (I deleted music.apk and installed the TW music player like I do on every ROM).

EDIT: Actually Google Music FC's too.


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

OK some new developments. Can't install apps from adb. Can't push files to the sdcard says sdcard is read only...


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I just wiped and reflashed an Odin and started over...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

